# نيابة أمن الدولة تحقق فى اتهام "العادلى" بالتورط فى تفجير القديسين



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2011)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تحقق فى اتهام "العادلى" بالتورط فى تفجير القديسين*






                            وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلى                         


*

تقدم ممدوح رمزى المحامى ببلاغ للنائب العام يتهم فيه اللواء حبيب العادلى  وزير الداخلية المقال، بالتورط فى تفجير كنيسة القديسين الذى راح ضحيته 24  قتيلاً وما يزيد عن 90 مصاباً ليلة رأس السنة، حسبما ذكرت تقارير أجنبية.

 أحال النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، البلاغ رقم 1450 لسنة 2011  عرائض النائب العام، البلاغ إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا للتحقيق فيه،  وسماع أقوال مقدمه ممدوح رمزى.

 كشف البلاغ، نقلاً عن دبلوماسى بريطانى أمام دوائر قصر الإليزيه الفرنسى،  عن سبب إصرار إنجلترا على المطالبة برحيل الرئيس المصرى ونظامه، خصوصاً  أجهزة وزارة الداخلية التى كان يديرها الوزير حبيب العدلى، والسبب هو أن  المخابرات البريطانية تأكدت، ومن المستندات الرسمية المصرية الصوتية  والورقية، أن وزير الداخلية المصرى المقال حبيب العادلى، كان قد شكل منذ ست  سنوات جهازاً خاصاً يديره 22 ضابطاً، إضافة لعدد من بعض أفراد الجماعات  الإسلامية التى قضت سنوات فى سجون الداخلية، وعدد من تجار المخدرات وفرق  الشركات الأمنية، وأعداد من المسجلين خطراً من أصحاب السوابق، الذين قُسموا  إلى مجموعات حسب المناطق الجغرافية والانتماء السياسى، وهذا الجهاز قادر  على أن يكون جهاز تخريب شامل فى جميع أنحاء مصر فى حال تعرض النظام لأى  اهتزاز.

 كما كشفت المخابرات البريطانية أن الرائد فتحى عبد الواحد المقرب من الوزير  السابق حبيب العدلى، بدأ منذ يوم 11 ديسمبر الماضى بتحضير المدعو أحمد  محمد خالد، الذى قضى أحد عشر عاماً فى سجون الداخلية المصرية، ليقوم  بالاتصال بمجموعة متطرفة مصرية، لدفعها إلى ضرب كنيسة القديسين فى  الإسكندرية، وبالفعل قام أحمد خالد بالاتصال بمجموعة متطرفة فى مصر اسمها  (جند الله)، وأبلغها أنه يملك معدات حصل عليها من غزة يمكن أن تفجر الكنيسة  لـ"تأديب الأقباط"، فأعجب محمد عبد الهادى (قائد جند الله) بالفكرة، وجنّد  لها عنصراً اسمه عبد الرحمن أحمد على، قيل له إنك ستضع السيارة وهى ستنفجر  لوحدها فيما بعد، لكن الرائد فتحى عبد الواحد كان هو بنفسه من فجر السيارة  عن بعد، بواسطة جهاز لاسلكى، وقبل أن ينزل الضحية عبد الرحمن أحمد على من  السيارة، وكانت الجريمة المروعة التى هزت مصر والعالم ليلة رأس السنة  الماضية.

 تم توجه الرائد نفسه فوراً إلى المدعو أحمد خالد، وطلب منه استدعاء رئيس  جماعة (جند الله)، محمد عبد الهادى، إلى أحد الشقق فى الإسكندرية، لمناقشته  بالنتائج، وفور لقاء الاثنين فى شقة فى شارع الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض  بالإسكندرية، بادر الرائد فتحى إلى اعتقال الاثنين ونقلهما فوراً إلى  القاهرة بواسطة سيارة إسعاف حديثة جداً، واستطاع الوصول خلال ساعتين ونصف  الساعة إلى مبنى خاص فى منطقة الجيزة بالقاهرة تابع للداخلية المصرية، حيث  حجز الاثنين إلى أن حدثت الانتفاضة يوم، الجمعة الماضى، وبعد أن تمكنا من  الهرب لجآ إلى السفارة البريطانية فى القاهرة حفاظاً على سلامتهما.
*


----------



## تيمون (7 فبراير 2011)

عداله السماء ملهاش حدود وياريت الناس دى تفهم ان عداله الله اقوى واسرع من عداله البشر


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (7 فبراير 2011)

*شكرآ للخبر وللعلم انا نزلت موضوع قديم بتاريخ 25/1/2011 يؤكد تورطهم بحادث كنيسة القديسيين*

*عنوان المقال *
*دلائل كبري تؤكد تورط الامن المصري مع السلفيين في حادث كنيسة القديسين*

*رابط الموضوع السابق*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164940*


----------



## sparrow (7 فبراير 2011)

*فعلا ربنا موجود 
واهو اخد حقنا ومازال 
ولسه حبيب زفت ياما هيشوف 

شكرا للخبر *


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2011)

مليون فى الميه ليه يد فى موضوع تفجير القديسين 
ربنا مش بيسيب حق اولاده ابدا ​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

> عداله السماء ملهاش حدود وياريت الناس دى تفهم ان عداله الله اقوى واسرع من عداله البشر


 
فعلا افضل ما يقال 

شكرا كيوبيد للخبر​​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 فبراير 2011)

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون 

وهو خد حقنا من كل اللى سبب لينا حزن او الم ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2011)

*كان سيدنا البابا قال جمله ومن يومها فضلت ترن فى ودانى ولحد النهارده وهو بيقول للدوله
 احذروا غضب الله المخيف 
وسنظل يا رب صامتين لانك دائما تدافع عنا *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 فبراير 2011)

الكلام طبعاً هو ما نتمناه من كل قلوبنا
فهذا الشخص الغير طبيعى ، والذى كان دمية ، فرضتها قوى الإرهاب ، ووظفتها ، هذا الشخص نتمنى جميعاً أن يُحاكم  على كل ما فعله 
ولكن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل الخبر صحيح !!
ما هو المصدر !! وهل هو مصدر رسمى ، أم مصدر شائعاتى !!!
فبغض النظر عن رغباتنا نحن ، لا نريد إلاَّ الحقيقة


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2011)

فى نفس شهر أستشهادهم . كانت نهايه للعدلى وأعوانه​


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد ان منفذي جريمة الاعتداء على كنيسة سيدة النجاة في العراق من الاجهزة الامنية التابعة للدولة  ايضا .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 فبراير 2011)

فعلاً ،مثلما قالت أختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل ، قال البابا هذا التعبير العجيب ، بعد مجزرة كنيسة القديسين
ويوم سمعت أنه قالها ، إندهشت جداً ، وتوقعت حدوث شيئ كبير
فنحن نعرف القامة الروحية العالية جداً لأبينا الحبيب البابا شنوده ، ونعرف انه لا يقول كلمة كهذه بلا معنى
فشكراً لأختنا الحبيبة التى ذكرتنا


----------



## monta (7 فبراير 2011)

*ارحمنا يارب ... حاميها حراميها .. وعندما ترعى الذئاب الحمل ... لو صح الكلام ده يجب اعدامه في ميدان عام أو على باب كنيسة القديسين هو ومن عاون .. وعلى العموم ياما لسه مستخبي وبيبان ...آآآآآه يا بلد*


----------



## noraa (7 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة اناسة حالا سامعة الخبر فى برنامج احمد شوبير ان المحامى ممدوح رمزى هو من رفع القضية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كان سيدنا البابا قال جمله ومن يومها فضلت ترن فى ودانى ولحد النهارده وهو بيقول للدوله
> احذروا غضب الله المخيف
> وسنظل يا رب صامتين لانك دائما تدافع عنا *



عندك حق
و كمان أبونا مكارى قال بعد حادثة القديسين
ح نشوف عمل كبير فى أرضك يا مصر قريب جدا جدا 
و قرأ جزء من سفر أشعياء إصحاح 19
[Q-BIBLE] 1وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: «هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا. 
2 وَأُهَيِّجُ مِصْرِيِّينَ عَلَى مِصْرِيِّينَ فَيُحَارِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ: مَدِينَةٌ مَدِينَةً وَمَمْلَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةً. 
3 وَتُهْرَاقُ رُوحُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا. وَأُفْنِي مَشُورَتَهَا فَيَسْأَلُونَ الأَوْثَانَ وَالْعَازِفِينَ وَأَصْحَابَ التَّوَابِعِ وَالْعَرَّافِينَ. 
4 وَأُغْلِقُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ فِي يَدِ مَوْلىً قَاسٍ فَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيْهِمْ مَلِكٌ عَزِيزٌ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. 
5 «وَتُنَشَّفُ الْمِيَاهُ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ وَيَجِفُّ النَّهْرُ وَيَيْبَسُ. 
6 وَتُنْتِنُ الأَنْهَارُ وَتَضْعُفُ وَتَجِفُّ سَوَاقِي مِصْرَ وَيَتْلَفُ الْقَصَبُ وَالأَسَلُ. 
7 وَالرِّيَاضُ عَلَى حَافَةِ النِّيلِ وَكُلُّ مَزْرَعَةٍ عَلَى النِّيلِ تَيْبَسُ وَتَتَبَدَّدُ وَلاَ تَكُونُ. 
8 وَالصَّيَّادُونَ يَئِنُّونَ وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ يُلْقُونَ شِصّاً فِي النِّيلِ يَنُوحُونَ. وَالَّذِينَ يَبْسُطُونَ شَبَكَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ يَحْزَنُونَ 
9 وَيَخْزَى الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الْكَتَّانَ الْمُمَشَّطَ وَالَّذِينَ يَحِيكُونَ الأَنْسِجَةَ الْبَيْضَاءَ. 
10 وَتَكُونُ عُمُدُهَا مَسْحُوقَةً وَكُلُّ الْعَامِلِينَ بِالأُجْرَةِ مُكْتَئِبِي النَّفْسِ. 
11 «إِنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ صُوعَنَ أَغْبِيَاءَ! حُكَمَاءُ مُشِيرِي فِرْعَوْنَ مَشُورَتُهُمْ بَهِيمِيَّةٌ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: أَنَا ابْنُ حُكَمَاءَ ابْنُ مُلُوكٍ قُدَمَاءَ. 
12 فَأَيْنَ هُمْ حُكَمَاؤُكَ؟ فَلْيُخْبِرُوكَ. لِيَعْرِفُوا مَاذَا قَضَى بِهِ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ عَلَى مِصْرَ. 
13 رُؤَسَاءُ صُوعَنَ صَارُوا أَغْبِيَاءَ. رُؤَسَاءُ نُوفَ انْخَدَعُوا. وَأَضَلَّ مِصْرَ وُجُوهُ أَسْبَاطِهَا. 
14 مَزَجَ الرَّبُّ فِي وَسَطِهَا رُوحَ غَيٍّ فَأَضَلُّوا مِصْرَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَلِهَا كَتَرَنُّحِ السَّكْرَانِ فِي قَيْئِهِ. 
15 فَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمِصْرَ عَمَلٌ يَعْمَلُهُ رَأْسٌ أَوْ ذَنَبٌ نَخْلَةٌ أَوْ أَسَلَةٌ. 
16 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَكُونُ مِصْرُ كَالنِّسَاءِ فَتَرْتَعِدُ وَتَرْجُفُ مِنْ هَزَّةِ يَدِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الَّتِي يَهُزُّهَا عَلَيْهَا. 
17 «وَتَكُونُ أَرْضُ يَهُوذَا رُعْباً لِمِصْرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَهَا يَرْتَعِبُ مِنْ أَمَامِ قَضَاءِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الَّذِي يَقْضِي بِهِ عَلَيْهَا. 
18 «فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ خَمْسُ مُدُنٍ تَتَكَلَّمُ بِلُغَةِ كَنْعَانَ وَتَحْلِفُ لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ يُقَالُ لإِحْدَاهَا «مَدِينَةُ الشَّمْسِ». 
19 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ مَذْبَحٌ لِلرَّبِّ فِي وَسَطِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَعَمُودٌ لِلرَّبِّ عِنْدَ تُخُمِهَا. 
20 فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةً وَشَهَادَةً لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. لأَنَّهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِسَبَبِ الْمُضَايِقِينَ فَيُرْسِلُ لَهُمْ مُخَلِّصاً وَمُحَامِياً وَيُنْقِذُهُمْ. 
21 فَيُعْرَفُ الرَّبُّ فِي مِصْرَ وَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْريُّونَ الرَّبَّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَيُقَدِّمُونَ ذَبِيحَةً وَتَقْدِمَةً وَيَنْذُرُونَ لِلرَّبِّ نَذْراً وَيُوفُونَ بِهِ. 
22 وَيَضْرِبُ الرَّبُّ مِصْرَ ضَارِباً فَشَافِياً فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُمْ وَيَشْفِيهِمْ. 
23 «فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَكُونُ سِكَّةٌ مِنْ مِصْرَ إِلَى أَشُّورَ فَيَجِيءُ الأَشُّورِيُّونَ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَالْمِصْرِيُّونَ إِلَى أَشُّورَ وَيَعْبُدُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ مَعَ الأَشُّورِيِّينَ. 
24 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ إِسْرَائِيلُ ثُلْثاً لِمِصْرَ وَلأَشُّورَ بَرَكَةً فِي الأَرْضِ 
25 بِهَا يُبَارِكُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: مُبَارَكٌ شَعْبِي مِصْرُ وَعَمَلُ يَدَيَّ أَشُّورُ وَمِيرَاثِي إِسْرَائِيلُ». [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## marcelino (7 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> * أن وزير الداخلية المصرى المقال حبيب العادلى، كان قد شكل منذ ست  سنوات جهازاً خاصاً يديره 22 ضابطاً، إضافة لعدد من بعض أفراد الجماعات  الإسلامية التى قضت سنوات فى سجون الداخلية، وعدد من تجار المخدرات وفرق  الشركات الأمنية، وأعداد من المسجلين خطراً من أصحاب السوابق، الذين قُسموا  إلى مجموعات حسب المناطق الجغرافية والانتماء السياسى، وهذا الجهاز قادر  على أن يكون جهاز تخريب شامل فى جميع أنحاء مصر فى حال تعرض النظام لأى  اهتزاز.
> .
> *



*مش عارف بحس أن دى وسعت اوى ومش عارف اصدقها لعدم منطقيتها !
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربما كله بان والحقيقة ظهرت وكل واحد هياخد حقه من عيونهم نشكر الرب


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2011)

ربنا بياخد حق اولاده 
يمهل ولا يهمل 
شكرا للخبر يا مينا ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2011)

*



احذروا غضب الله المخيف 
وسنظل يا رب صامتين لانك دائما تدافع عنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**امين*
*يارب انت عادل ونحن واثقون ومؤمنين بعدلك *
*نشكرك للاستجابة السريعة*
*ولتكن مشيئتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تبدأ التحقيق فى اتهام "العادلى" بتفجير القديسين*



نيابة أمن الدولة تبدأ التحقيق فى اتهام "العادلى" بتفجير القديسين

الثلاثاء، 8 فبراير 2011 







اللواء حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية المقال 
كتب محمود المملوك

بدأت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ، برئاسة المستشار طاهر الخولى، المحامى العام الأول، صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء، فى سماع أقوال ممدوح رمزى المحامى فى البلاغ المقدم منه ضد اللواء حبيب العادلى، وزير الداخلية المقال، والذى يتهم فيه بالتورط فى تفجير كنيسة القديسين الذى راح ضحيته 24 قتيلاً وما يزيد على 90 مصاباً ليلة رأس السنة، حسبما ذكرت تقارير أجنبية.

كان النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، قد أحال البلاغ رقم 1450 لسنة 2011 عرائض النائب العام، البلاغ إلى نيابة أمن الدولة العليا للتحقيق فيه، وسماع أقوال مقدمة ممدوح رمزى والذى بدأ اليوم بالفعل.

كشف البلاغ، نقلاً عن دبلوماسى بريطانى أمام دوائر قصر الإليزيه الفرنسى، عن سبب إصرار إنجلترا على المطالبة برحيل الرئيس المصرى ونظامه، خصوصاً أجهزة وزارة الداخلية التى كان يديرها الوزير حبيب العادلى، والسبب هو أن المخابرات البريطانية تأكدت، ومن المستندات الرسمية المصرية الصوتية والورقية، أن وزير الداخلية المصرى المقال حبيب العادلى، كان قد شكل منذ ست سنوات جهازاً خاصاً يديره 22 ضابطاً، إضافة لعدد من بعض أفراد الجماعات الإسلامية التى قضت سنوات فى سجون الداخلية، وعدد من تجار المخدرات وفرق الشركات الأمنية، وأعداد من المسجلين خطراً من أصحاب السوابق، الذين قُسموا إلى مجموعات حسب المناطق الجغرافية والانتماء السياسى، وهذا الجهاز قادر على أن يكون جهاز تخريب شاملاً فى جميع أنحاء مصر فى حال تعرض النظام لأى اهتزاز.

كما كشفت المخابرات البريطانية أن الرائد فتحى عبد الواحد المقرب من الوزير السابق حبيب العادلى، بدأ منذ يوم 11 ديسمبر الماضى بتحضير المدعو أحمد محمد خالد، الذى قضى أحد عشر عاماً فى سجون الداخلية المصرية، ليقوم بالاتصال بمجموعة متطرفة مصرية، لدفعها إلى ضرب كنيسة القديسين فى الإسكندرية، وبالفعل قام أحمد خالد بالاتصال بمجموعة متطرفة فى مصر اسمها (جند الله)، وأبلغها أنه يملك معدات حصل عليها من غزة يمكن أن تفجر الكنيسة لـ"تأديب الأقباط"، فأعجب محمد عبد الهادى (قائد جند الله) بالفكرة، وجنّد لها عنصراً اسمه عبد الرحمن أحمد على، قيل له إنك ستضع السيارة وهى ستنفجر لوحدها فيما بعد، لكن الرائد فتحى عبد الواحد كان هو بنفسه من فجر السيارة عن بعد، بواسطة جهاز لاسلكى، وقبل أن ينزل الضحية عبد الرحمن أحمد على من السيارة، وكانت الجريمة المروعة التى هزت مصر والعالم ليلة رأس السنة الماضية.

تم توجه الرائد نفسه فوراً إلى المدعو أحمد خالد، وطلب منه استدعاء رئيس جماعة (جند الله)، محمد عبد الهادى، إلى إحدى الشقق فى الإسكندرية، لمناقشته بالنتائج، وفور لقاء الاثنين فى شقة فى شارع الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض بالإسكندرية، بادر الرائد فتحى إلى اعتقال الاثنين ونقلهما فوراً إلى القاهرة بواسطة سيارة إسعاف حديثة جداً، واستطاع الوصول خلال ساعتين ونصف الساعة إلى مبنى خاص فى منطقة الجيزة بالقاهرة تابع للداخلية المصرية، حيث حجز الاثنين إلى أن حدثت الانتفاضة يوم، الجمعة الماضى، وبعد أن تمكنا من الهرب لجآ إلى السفارة البريطانية فى القاهرة حفاظاً على سلامتهما.

اليوم السابع ​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2011)

*رد: نيابة أمن الدولة تبدأ التحقيق فى اتهام "العادلى" بتفجير القديسين*

هو ده عدل ربنا 

يستاهل اللى هو فيه 

يارب اعدام 
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2011)

*رد: نيابة أمن الدولة تبدأ التحقيق فى اتهام "العادلى" بتفجير القديسين*

*"عادل انت ايها الرب وجميع احكامك مستقيمة وطرقك كلها رحمة وحق وحكم"
(سفر طوبيا3: 2)​*
*شكرا للخبر
ربنا لن يترك حق الشهداء أبدا
*


----------



## tamav maria (8 فبراير 2011)

*رد: نيابة أمن الدولة تبدأ التحقيق فى اتهام "العادلى" بتفجير القديسين*

ر ائ
خبر اكثر من رائع
شكرا كوكو للخير


----------



## qwyui (8 فبراير 2011)

*رد: نيابة أمن الدولة تبدأ التحقيق فى اتهام "العادلى" بتفجير القديسين*

اشكركم على تعبكم والحق يرجع لصحابة


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2011)

*رد: نيابة أمن الدولة تبدأ التحقيق فى اتهام "العادلى" بتفجير القديسين*

*نتمنى ان تكون المحاكمه علنية*​


----------



## legendary man (8 فبراير 2011)

اى كان من نفذها ...

سيظل الجميع يبحث عن المطيه فتارة يتهمون فلان وتارة يتهمون العادلى 

واى كانت شكل المطيه ....فهذا لا يهم !!

ولكن من ارتدى المطيه ليحقق اهدافهم هم الاولى بالاتهام 

لا يخفى على السياسين والعباقرة ان مخطط العمليه هم اليهود .....

اما من استخدموه لتنفيذها فليست تلك هى الاهميه لنا !!!

فاليهود قتلوا السادات عن طريق المتطرفين الاسلاميين بمساعدات الخائنين من خانوا السادات  ...

وعموما هو اى حد هيشيلها ....

ويظل اليهود بعيدا عن دائرة الضوء كعادتهم !!

عموما البقاء لله يا جماعه ربنا يصبر اهاليهم


----------



## samehnoushy (8 فبراير 2011)

صلوتنا وصلت الى السماء وامال الله اذنة واستمعها واستجاب لنا فى القريب العاجل


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> اى كان من نفذها ...
> 
> سيظل الجميع يبحث عن المطيه فتارة يتهمون فلان وتارة يتهمون العادلى
> 
> ...



*ياريت والنبى كل واحد يدى الاخ تقيم على المشاركه
الجميله دى
بصراحه انت الوحيد اللى فهمتها 
ومحدش غيرك فاهم ان اليهود دول ناس وحشه:w00t:*


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 فبراير 2011)

الي كل من نادي وندد بعدم اتخاذ قداسة البابا لقرارات صارمة في حوادث الاقباط 
هل هناك الان من يجهل لماذا السكوت  
كان قداستة يعلم ان هناكم يد اقوي ستقوم بالضرب بيد من حديد 
حقا ما اعظمك يا رب فانت لما تنسانا


----------



## legendary man (8 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ياريت والنبى كل واحد يدى الاخ تقيم على المشاركه
> الجميله دى
> بصراحه انت الوحيد اللى فهمتها
> ومحدش غيرك فاهم ان اليهود دول ناس وحشه:w00t:*



شكرا ....لا احتاج لتقييم !

وبعدين هو ذنبى ان التاريخ لا يتم تدريسه لك يا زميل لكى تفهم ان اليهود هم من وراء ذلك 

دى امور بديهيه وبسيطه يا زميل لادراكها 

فببساطه اليهود يريدون محو المسيحيه من على وجه الارض 

فهم يعادون المسلمين قيراط ...ويعادوكم 25 مليون قيراط !

عموما !

كان ممكن تنفى ان اليهود وراء ذلك ببساطه يا زميل !

ولكن نفيك ان اليهود ناس وحشه ...فبذلك انت تخالف الدين المسيحى ذاته !!!

ولا برده هتكتب تقييم للجمله الاخيره !!:smile01


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> شكرا ....لا احتاج لتقييم !
> 
> وبعدين هو ذنبى ان التاريخ لا يتم تدريسه لك يا زميل لكى تفهم ان اليهود هم من وراء ذلك
> 
> ...



بصراحه ردودك كلها محتاجه تتقيم
انت ازاى مباقتش عالم فى دارسة اليهود :fun_lol:

ارحمنا يارب


----------



## legendary man (8 فبراير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بصراحه ردودك كلها محتاجه تتقيم
> 
> ربنا يخليك ...دى اقل حاجه عندى !:t39:
> 
> ...



امين يا رب :15_3_36[1]:


----------



## napel (9 فبراير 2011)

ان كانة اجناد الشر قد اتفقو على اولاد الله فالله عادل وكما قال قديس العصر البابا شنوده(لاتجربو غضب الله)​


----------

